# Skipping



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Is 30 mins of skipping 3 times a week a good high intensity exercise?

I am wanting to destroy fat, but not lose muscle/mass or much weight.

Is this the best exercise to be doing?


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

Why would you just not go for a brisk walk or go running? Unless your 12 I say leave the skipping on the playground.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Deadlifts, squats, Bench press, Military press, wide pull ups and dips.

Yeah skipping will get rid of fat, but so will a lot of things, and if I remember correctly, you're like 5'11 and weigh 11 stone? You need to build muscle more than lose fat.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

KingofHearts said:


> Deadlifts, squats, Bench press, Military press, wide pull ups and dips.
> 
> Yeah skipping will get rid of fat, but so will a lot of things, and if I remember correctly, you're like 5'11 and weigh 11 stone? You need to build muscle more than lose fat.


Correct!

I am eating like a king today, protein overload. Long may it continue.

I am trying to do a bit of both, cut fat and build muscle/size at the same time. Is this the wrong way to go?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, deja vu


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

MaxMuscle said:


> Why would you just not go for a brisk walk or go running? Unless your 12 I say leave the skipping on the playground.


I play footy and do go on the occasional run, but skipping can be done in amongst a lot of other cardio stuff.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

MaxMuscle said:


> Why would you just not go for a brisk walk or go running? Unless your 12 I say leave the skipping on the playground.


boxers dont do skipping just because theyre 12


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Zola said:


> Correct!
> 
> I am eating like a king today, protein overload. Long may it continue.
> 
> I am trying to do a bit of both, cut fat and build muscle/size at the same time. Is this the wrong way to go?


I'd be interested to see what eating like a king in your books looks like, as I remember the average daily diet you posted yesterday was shocking! 

You just won't do both effectively. I promise you, you aren't carrying a lot of fat, you may think you are... but that's because you have very very little muscle currently. Build some muscle and you'll quickly realised how small you are and you'll quickly notice a change in your body shape.

Next year will be a suitable time to drop some fat as you'll have something to see underneath it.

Currently if you try and cut you'll look like an AIDs awareness video. sorry to be blunt, but you've had good advice from a number of people, all saying the same thing... Stop asking the questions in a different way and accept the answer:

YOU NEED TO BUILD MUSCLE!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I know that, I am working on it! 

So far I have had

breakfast

4 egg whites

bowl of porridge

banana

snack

2 rounds of toast / peanut butter

2 bananas

lunch

chicken salad

2 rounds of toast / peanut butter

snack

2 rounds of toast / peanut butter

Gettin peckish again


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

evad said:


> boxers dont do skipping just because theyre 12


I guess I missed the part that the OP is a boxer. Boxers skip for footwork and coordination. The poster plays footy. I'm pretty sure I said in my opinion or something along those lines as well so if you just want to nit pik at comments from other posts then move on.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zola said:


> I know that, I am working on it!
> 
> So far I have had
> 
> ...


not enough protein

and if your peckish again your not eating enough, eat till you feel sick, then carry on eating and repeat force feeding yourself where necessary


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Isnt it funny that in the "losing weight" category a guy is saying 'eat til you feel sick and then eat more' lol

I dont think I can afford to take a protein shake every single morning as well as drinking it everytime after work outs.

Need to sort some more high protein meals that aren't as expensive.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

evad said:


> boxers dont do skipping just because theyre 12


I did kickboxing for 3 years actually


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

I would reduce the amount of peanut butter as its more fats. Be sure to eat 6-8 meals a day and figure out what your BMR is so you know how many calories you can have in a day.

Once you have your BMR it is easier to calculate your cardio or caloric deficit each day.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Zola said:


> Isnt it funny that in the "losing weight" category a guy is saying 'eat til you feel sick and then eat more' lol
> 
> I dont think I can afford to take a protein shake every single morning as well as drinking it everytime after work outs.
> 
> Need to sort some more high protein meals that aren't as expensive.


Meat is generally regarded as a better source of protein, but is more expensive than whey. You can get 5 kg of unflavoured whey from MP for £40. That does me for 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I am using PhD stuff, I think its 2 kg and costs circa £30


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

My BMR is:

1780.9.

According this site:

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Zola said:


> I am using PhD stuff, I think its 2 kg and costs circa £30


Well that's up to you, but if cost is an issue move to the bulk suppliers.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Zola said:


> I know that, I am working on it!
> 
> So far I have had
> 
> ...


First of all - eat the fvcking yolks.

Second do you like milk? Fantastic for bulking.

Third what kind of bread are you eating? Get yourself a decent bergen bread or at the very least soya, high protein content between 6-8g per slice. When combined with peanut butter it becomes a relatively dense protein/calorie snack.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> First of all - eat the fvcking yolks.
> 
> Second do you like milk? Fantastic for bulking.
> 
> Third what kind of bread are you eating? Get yourself a decent bergen bread or at the very least soya, high protein content between 6-8g per slice. When combined with peanut butter it becomes a relatively dense protein/calorie snack.


I'll probably eat 1 in 4 yolks, dont want to eat them all. Had too many already this week. I know some of you dont think they are as bad as been publicized previously. I'd rather be on the 'safe' side.

I only eat grannery bread. 7g protein a slice.

Yeah love the milk, will fire more of that in me.


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

straughany10 said:


> Ne offence mate but what kind of answer is that, next time i go to a kick boxing class and get told to skip shall i tell them to do one because i'm not 12?


Lol. I was picturing a mid twenties gal skipping down the road. Lol

There are so many other things you can do for cardio that skipping doesn't exactly top my list as must does for my weekly cardio


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

straughany10 said:


> Ne offence mate but what kind of answer is that, next time i go to a kick boxing class and get told to skip shall i tell them to do one because i'm not 12?


I agree skipping is quite good for light/intermediate cardio.The obvious advantage it has over running is you can do it on the spot in a enclosed space. You cant get outside or you're stuck somewhere it becomes very useful. But not gonna bash MM to much hes a good guy from most of the stuff he writes in general, was maybe just a little critical today mabye.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

there seems to be some confusion here mainly caused by the OP

therefore we need answers to the following

a) are you looking to cut or bulk?

B) are you asking us of the merits of skipping in general or for your particular goals (see above)?

c) are you asking us for diet advice? again see a)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

If you were eating 12 whole eggs every day, there might be some impact on your cholesterol levels, but barely negligible. Listen to Mighty.Pandy and eat your yolks!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

evad said:


> there seems to be some confusion here mainly caused by the OP
> 
> therefore we need answers to the following
> 
> ...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Zola said:


> Both! Devlelop muscle and mass as well as shred any bits of fat.


To add muscle you need to have a calorie surplus.

To loose fat you need to have a calorie deficit.

Yes it is possible to do both to a limited extent, but I don't think this is for you at your level. So which one will it be?



Zola said:


> Sort of. Compared with a 5 mile run, wouldnt skipping be better for burning fat and is more intense? I am aware that if I do too much running I will end up skinny like a marathon runner


Depends on how fast you run and how hard you skip I suppose. If you want to do cardio, just do what you enjoy... it really wont matter either way.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

straughany10 said:


> I want bashing MaxMuscle, but i have re read what i wrote and it does read like i'm being a **** so @MaxMuscle i apologise if thats how i came across it wasnt my intention.


Didnt mean to imply you were bro was just refering to myself  lets all have a hug....

And Leigh is right up the eggs you can eat a lot more than you think. Fat doesnt kill you lol.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

What about a shortened run once a week. and a 20 minute burst of skipping along with the squats, burpees, jumping jacks etc another evening ?

(whilst eating progressively more protein and lifting like f00k)


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Zola said:


> What about a shortened run once a week. and a 20 minute burst of skipping along with the squats, burpees, jumping jacks etc another evening ?
> 
> (whilst eating progressively more protein and lifting like f00k)


Jumping jacks arent overly intense but are mild cardio, you could do them for a warm up. Bodyweight squats are good, quads are a massive muscle group hard to tear them up badly just with bodyweight. With regard to burpees though I wouldnt go over the top with those, they are bodyweight but your triceps and chest will get hammered quite heavily if you do a lot. Were you planning on doing all of this cardio alongside weights?


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Didnt mean to imply you were bro was just refering to myself  lets all have a hug....
> 
> And Leigh is right up the eggs you can eat a lot more than you think. Fat doesnt kill you lol.


I may be a little Cynical today. Went from 100 mg Tren EOD to ED. So I too apologize if I sounded like a d!ck, it was supposed to be funny but I failed. Lol.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

MaxMuscle said:


> I may be a little Cynical today. Went from 100 mg Tren EOD to ED. So I too apologize if I sounded like a d!ck, it was supposed to be funny but I failed. Lol.


S'all good dude you're a sound guy most of the time thats why I didnt ANNAHILATE YOU :stuart:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Jumping jacks arent overly intense but are mild cardio, you could do them for a warm up. Bodyweight squats are good, quads are a massive muscle group hard to tear them up badly just with bodyweight. With regard to burpees though I wouldnt go over the top with those, they are bodyweight but your triceps and chest will get hammered quite heavily if you do a lot. Were you planning on doing all of this cardio alongside weights?


I planned to do these on cardio only nights to keep in shape. I am a bit wary of bulking up like a mad man and ending up with a huge belly!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Zola said:


> I planned to do these on cardio only nights to keep in shape. I am a bit wary of bulking up like a mad man and ending up with a huge belly!


It doesn't happen over night. If you see you're putting o a few too many pounds then back the carbs off by 50-75g a day and see how you get on.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

MaxMuscle said:


> Why would you just not go for a brisk walk or go running? Unless your 12 I say leave the skipping on the playground.


Say that to any boxer mate. Skipping as good cardio


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Say that to any boxer mate. Skipping as good cardio


Have a read at the rest of the posts before you pipe in ok. Jeez. I know boxers skip, my brother In law is a prof boxer. Does anyone else want to troll this thread and pick out this one comment. It was supposed to be funny, you know humour!

Have a read before you post.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

MaxMuscle said:


> Have a read at the rest of the posts before you pipe in ok. Jeez. I know boxers skip, my brother In law is a prof boxer. Does anyone else want to troll this thread and pick out this one comment. It was supposed to be funny, you know humour!
> 
> Have a read before you post.


Yeah i just went though the thread, my bad bro


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

**** Diet ****

Breakfast

> Protein Shake (1 scoop)

> 3 egg whites Just have the 3 whole eggs

> small bowl of porridge

Snack

> Banana

> Slice of toast with peanut butter x2 please.

> Protein shake

Lunch

> Tuna from can with 2 grannery bread slices // Or chicken salad

> Yoghurt

> Banana

> Tall glass of milk

> Brazil Nuts (once or twice a week)

This sounds like a lunch I'd have when cutting.. maybe even just a snack, get a grip! Ditch the yoghurt and banana and swap that for a good sized jacket potato for your chicken/ tuna and a bit of salad or veg to top it off. And eat those nuts mother ****er!!

Dinner

200g Chicken / Beef

Potatoes (2 or 3 large) Do you mean new potatos or jacket spuds? That cottage pie sounds delightful, smash that down you! And get yourself a good sized steak every couple of days

Broccoli / Other Veg

(Dinner could also normally be a large chicken curry, cottage pie etc)

Snack

Protein Shake

Slice of toast on peanut butter

fruit - mango or pineapple or banana or apple

PWO you'll have your protein shake, but you'll double up on the servings from now. You'll also have a banana with it. Well obeyed.

**** Workout ****

I was going to edit your training program, but there was just too much wrong, sorry.

Monday - Chest / biceps (Bench press, Incline dumbells, flys, decline press) (don't take the **** with biceps, just leave it at 2 exercises...)

Tuesday - Legs (Squats, hamstring curls, calf raises, + anything else you think's a good idea... I guess you'll do some sit ups here?)

Wednesday - day off, play football if you must.

Thursday - Shoulders / triceps (military press, barbell shrugs, lateral raises, bent over raises. You can alternate dumbell press with military press if you wish) triceps will just be weighted dips, close grip bench, skull crushers or cabel push down.

Friday - Back (Deadlifts, (no matter what the cool kids at your gym say, skinny people don't deadlift.) wide grip pull ups (pull downs if you cant do your BW) barbell row, close grip pull down.

Saturday/ Sunday.. whatever, no sit ups though..

This is exactly what I posted in your last thread, just read it through again and digest the information.

Although peanut butter is delicious, eating it on toast 6 times a day is ridiculous. Go to costco and buy meat in bulk if it's to expensive in tesco.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Zola said:


> I planned to do these on cardio only nights to keep in shape. I am a bit wary of bulking up like a mad man and ending up with a huge belly!


A huge belly wont happen over night unless you are really heavily genetically predisposed to hold onto masses of fat i.e. an endomorph. You sound like the basic ecto to me though, same as me. Are you afraid to go out running? I'm not taking the p1ss I can sympathise, I like running but hate people seeing me run because I'm extremely self-conscious.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I love running! could do it every day


----------

